# Searching within the PB



## gwine (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to find a thread that I thought had certain words in it. Trouble is I can't precisely remember the words and the search engine seems limiting. 

Such is my memory for words.  

Now if they were pictures. 

Is it possible to search using boolean operators or any other more advanced techniques? Efforts so far have not been successful.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> Is it possible to search using boolean operators or any other more advanced techniques? Efforts so far have not been successful.


No, the search feature is very limiting. You pretty much have to know the exact word(s) used if you want to find something with the search function.

Can you give some information about what the thread your searching for was about or what word or phrase comes to mind. Maybe it'll ring a bell with somebody and they can help you find it.


----------



## gwine (Feb 4, 2005)

The original comment was on a thread about making a principle from cases. That one I found since I was in the thread.

What I was looking for was another thread where someone had three lines something like this:

command = God's law (or something like that)
principle = ??
precept = ??

See, I can't even remember the words. All I remember is the grouping and it may not have even had the = sign.

It also may have been a much earlier post from a long ago started thread that has been resurrected because I read it not much more than a week ago.

Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## gwine (Feb 4, 2005)

And BTW, exact word is very exact. Sometimes the spelling isn't quite on the mark.


----------



## gwine (Feb 4, 2005)

You are overestimating my memory for words and names.  

Where is the epistemologist when I need him?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2005)

Could this have been it, Gerry?


----------



## blhowes (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Could this have been it, Gerry?


I'm guessing you're the lucky winner. Way to go!


----------



## gwine (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. It would help if I could remember the thread subject but that's what I get for thread-surfing.


----------

